# Empfehlung - war: richtertech.de # konsolenparadies.de #  ps4himmel.de # Käufererfahrungen



## Goblin (8 Januar 2016)

ich kann nur empfehlen >>>> kauft euch eure Konsolen und Smartphones irgendwo im Laden. Von mir aus auch im Blödmarkt. Kostet vielleicht etwas mehr,aber ihr habt sofort eure Ware !!


Geiz ist nicht geil sondern leichtsinnig


----------



## freebee (8 Januar 2016)

Wie ich schon mal schrieb, mit Geiz hat das nichts zu tun. Viele haben einfach sehr wenig Geld und möchten ihren Kindern trotzdem einen Wunsch erfüllen. So wie ich. Und hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Da helfen solche Rat-SCHLÄGE jetzt auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Goblin (8 Januar 2016)

Dann nimmt man bekannte Shops die es schon seit Jahren gibt und nicht irgendwelche Gurkenshops die keine Sau kennt


----------



## freebee (8 Januar 2016)

Und wem hilft das jetzt? Gehts Dir jetzt besser?


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2016)

freebee, nimm den Kommentar von Goblin bitte nicht persönlich,
aber wer hier lange aktiv ist, hat eben zu 95% mit den "Geiz ist Geil" und bei dem Geld "setzt der Verstand aus" Publikum zu tun.
Da kommen die auch mit wenig Geld und doch zu gutgläubigen Personen schnell mal in die selbe Schublade...


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2016)

nur 95% ? .........


----------

